# Activation du Mode Verr Num pour le clavier numérique



## Natimomo (30 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Enfin trouver *"La Touche Finale"* qui fait que le clavier numérique de mon MacBook passe en *Mode Ver Num* ! (en bidouillant un peu on finit toujours par trouver! ;p)...

*Voilà comment procéder :
*

*Activation du Clavier Numérique :
*
Aller dans *Menu Pomme* -->* préférences système* --> *Personnel* --> *International* --> *Menu saisie*, cocher *Français* et *Français - numérique*, cochez *Afficher le menu Saisie dans la barre des menus*, si vous voulez savoir en quel mode vous êtes.

*Création du Raccourci clavier pour basculer du mode Normal au mode Numérique :*

Toujours dans la même fenêtre, cliquez sur le bouton *Raccourcis clavier* qui vous transfert dans la fenêtre appropriée, cochez *Menu de saisie* qui est en grisé (car il a les même touches attribuées que Spotlight) et ouvrez-le, cochez seulement le 2e *Sélectionne la source d'entrée suivante dans le menu entrée* et changer le raccourci en double cliquant dessus, je vous conseil la touche *"F6"* qui faisait office de *Verr Num* sur les version précédente.

*Activation du Mode Verrouillage du Clavier Numérique :
*
Appuyer tous simplement sur *"La Touche Finale"* --> *Verr Maj* qui serre normalement pour le verrouillage des majuscules avec son petit voyant vert!

Et là miracle ! Plus besoin de rester appuyer a s'en faire des crampes au doigts sur *Shift* et avoir les deux mains bloquées !  

En espérant que ce premier poste servira à beaucoup de monde... 
N'hésitez pas à me dire si ça marche ou pas sur les votres !!!  

A bientôt pour d'autres trouvailles...
:love: Natimomo :love:


----------



## prasath (30 Mars 2008)

Natimomo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Enfin trouver *"La Touche Finale"* qui fait que le clavier numérique de mon MacBook passe en *Mode Ver Num* ! (en bidouillant un peu on finit toujours par trouver! ;p)...
> 
> ...



Merci c'est gentil  
Ca marche très bien chez moi. Autant rester en mode "numérique" finalement...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

Salut, ça marche aussi sur un powerbook G4...et dire que j'ai acheté un pavé numérique :love:


----------



## anais-calista (23 Juillet 2009)

bonjour j ai un macbook et cette solution ne fonctionne pas pour moi
je ne suis pas tres douée mais j ai pourtant bien suivis le processus 
mais au final ça ne fonctionne pas


----------

